# Happy Birthday To... Gazzer



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday Numbnutz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

only 49 james and at work yeahhhhhhhhhhh, cheers dude.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

old cunt x


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gaz


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy birthday :smile:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy birthday Gaz [smiley=drummer.gif]

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a good one Gaz [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday, enjoy


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Working on your birthday? Never a good sign. Everyone should have their birthday off.

Anyway, have a good un


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheers guys, mrs working a double so it would be sit at home alone or come in and get some jobs completed then go home tonight and get pissed and have a curry...........so here i am lol.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Enjoy the curry and don't forget the cake


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=drummer.gif] Have a good day Gaz [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy Bday as your at work would you like me to get drunk on your behalf  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Happy Bday as your at work would you like me to get drunk on your behalf  [smiley=cheers.gif]


I celebrated for him last night ,Happy Birthday

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Happy Bday as your at work would you like me to get drunk on your behalf  [smiley=cheers.gif]


all kin heart andy :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Bday as your at work would you like me to get drunk on your behalf  [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


no wonder i felt rough this morning lol.

thanks everyone


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy birthday you old git


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Only 49, that must have been one tough paper round you had as a kid lol

Happy birthday Gazzer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Only 49, that must have been one tough paper round you had as a kid lol
> 
> Happy birthday Gazzer


Matt it was all uphill bud........and now it's all down hill m8ee :? ta muchly



> Happy birthday you old git


cheers tonksy most kind most kind.......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Happy returns mucker


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:-* Happy Birthday Gazzer! :-*


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy birthday Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Once again thanks everyone........got home and miss fanta and her large friend miss Smirnoff have turned up while the mrs is at work! Hope I don't get caught cheating gulp @ yellow a good night planned lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a good night :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Have a good night :wink:


And no posting eh lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good night :wink:
> ...


We live in the world of free speech Gaz just stay away from those classy Babestation ladies.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Gaz and have a good 'un ;-)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy B'day old man!









You go easy with big Miss Smirnoff as you may regret her in the morning!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers mully & skeezer am letting them both play with me at present oooohhhhhh go for it girls do me


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Cheers mully & skeezer am letting them both play with me at present oooohhhhhh go for it girls do me


I don't know Miss Fanta that well but I've seen her around and from what I've heard she's a lovely girl, but I can't say the same about the Smirnoff family. I've spent many a night with her sisters Blue and Black, to begin with they seem sweet as sugar then before you know it bam!









And watch out for her cousin Zubruwka doesn't get you!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you have had a great day Gazzer, Happy Birthday.

Got to agree with Skee about Miss Smirnoff, she certainly packs a hard punch


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Hope you have had a great day Gazzer, Happy Birthday.
> 
> Got to agree with Skee about Miss Smirnoff, she certainly packs a hard punch


Little old tart Jim, but she is being gentle tonight and having the girls here means I have to behave bud lol. Thanks m8 well appreciated


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Happy returns mucker


Ta muchly Paul, has been a good day bud.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> happy birthday


From the dark side.......cheers duder


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Birthdate Gazzer!  
Hope you had a good one. Sorry for lateness.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Nilesong said:


> Happy Birthdate Gazzer!
> Hope you had a good one. Sorry for lateness.


Yeah same here Gaz.

Sorry I missed it yesterday, I do have an excuse though, I was out of the country!

Happy birthday for yesterday, hope the hangover isn't too bad today.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Erol np's dude same as mark.........was a good day thanks worked till 4pm and then home to the kids.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Belated happy birthday matey

John


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy belated bidet Gaz...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i now have to cite you in a court case rich for abuse of a camera lol..........ahhh so you met the mrs lol shhhhhh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> ok i now have to cite you in a court case rich for abuse of a camera lol..........ahhh so you met the mrs lol shhhhhh


That's my Mum... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rich you are a bad lad at times................welcome to the club lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Rich you are a bad lad at times................welcome to the club lol


Yeah I know. I have made a promise to the club though. All this stuff is stressing everyone out. Life is too short and I'd like to enjoy club membership again.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Hope you had a good day gaz, and cheers once again for your advice on the garage door front.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> Hope you had a good day gaz, and cheers once again for your advice on the garage door front.


We can all be mates.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry its late gazzer, Happy Birthday [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

MonTheFish said:


> Hope you had a good day gaz, and cheers once again for your advice on the garage door front.


np's bud i appreciate the post mon 


TTchan said:


> Sorry its late gazzer, Happy Birthday [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] hope you had a lovely day


 cheers babes xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed James's post. I hope you had a good one Gary and many more to come


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy birthday. Nearly all grow'd up now

Stewart


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Sorry I missed James's post. I hope you had a good one Gary and many more to come


was ok thanks bud, big one next year though gulp.


OeTT said:


> Happy birthday. Nearly all grow'd up now
> 
> Stewart


oh come on stuart my age will never make me grown up sir :roll:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday sexy x x x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Happy Birthday sexy x x x


smoothe talking footer xxx


----------

